
Admitting that functional programming can be awkward - kkim
http://prog21.dadgum.com/3.html
======
tel
I cannot cite the article, because I read it a long time go, but the author
made a point which immediately reflected my experiences with pure FP:

FP is all about the glue.

What I think will be interesting is using FP (or at least FP style) to glue
together solutions to problem which are best expressed using non-pure methods.
I think about that whenever I use Monads in Haskell, though they're still
awkward.

I think FP will teach programmers the potential advantages of making things
pure, perhaps even at great effort. It's not always what we're after, but when
you can manage that level of simplicity, FP is exploring what kinds of payoff
you can make.

------
amichail
I certainly find it awkward, perhaps because it requires more upfront design.

